# Most embarrassing anime you've ever watched?



## Saturosias (Jan 19, 2014)

I recently finished watching (at my own peril) Highschool DxD* and Senran Kagura, and I'd have to say there's so little _*plot*_ and so much _*plot*_ I'm quite frankly embarrassed to have continued either of them past the opening. Any animes you guys & gals have watched you'd prefer nobody else knew about?

*Seriously, your main weapon is a dress-destroyer, and the only reason you're still alive is because your big-breasted opponents are too embarrassed to keep fighting?


----------



## UltraMew (Jan 19, 2014)

Pokémon


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jan 19, 2014)

To Love Ru falls into this embarrassing category too. Worst harem I have seen so far is IS: Infinite Stratos.

You haven't seen the second season of HIghschool DxD, it gets even more crazy than dress break.


----------



## Saturosias (Jan 19, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> You haven't seen the second season of HIghschool DxD [...]


 
Sadly, due to OCD, I'm probably bound to eventually :| heh.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 19, 2014)

Space Battleship Yamato. I was in my high school's Japanese club and my Japanese teacher (awesome dude by the way), had it in his collection, but he never actually watched it, so we decided to try it out. First five minutes, my teacher utters out, "What the hell is this?!" and we immediately changed to another anime. The animation was horrible, even for the 70's, not to mention the voice acting was atrocious. Yeah, no way I could stomach that anime. I felt embarrassed for everyone in the room. 

Ah and the ever infamous Pom Poko, the story about tanuki's who try to scare humans away (from environmental destruction, urbanization), by using their *ahem* well-_endowed_ assets. I admit, I laughed at the sheer ridiculousness, but I felt so dirty lol.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jan 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Space Battleship Yamato. I was in my high school's Japanese club and my Japanese teacher (awesome dude by the way), had it in his collection, but he never actually watched it, so we decided to try it out. First five minutes, my teacher utters out, "What the hell is this?!" and we immediately changed to another anime. The animation was horrible, even for the 70's, not to mention the voice acting was atrocious. Yeah, no way I could stomach that anime. I felt embarrassed for everyone in the room.
> 
> Ah and the ever infamous Pom Poko, the story about tanuki's who try to scare humans away (from environmental destruction, urbanization), by using their *ahem* well-_endowed_ assets. I admit, I laughed at the sheer ridiculousness, but I felt so dirty lol.


 
They've been completely remaking Space Battleship Yamato pretty good now. The first season finished airing in Japan not too long ago


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 19, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> They've been completely remaking Space Battleship Yamato pretty good now. The first season finished airing in Japan not too long ago


 

I'll be damned. I'll give it another shot, but avoid the old version and the "movie" (or rather, 2-hour special) it's bad


----------



## TheJeweler (Jan 19, 2014)

Of every anime I have ever seen, the most embarrassing would have to be High school of the Dead. All it was was fan service and such. I enjoy me some bewbies but I can handle only so much.


----------



## Walker D (Jan 19, 2014)

I tend to avoid those kind of animes cause they get old super fast to me ...but sometimes I step on some moe overload, and that also gets old fast..


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 19, 2014)

So, anime you'd be uncomfortable if others knew you'd seen them?

... truth be told, I can't think of any. I just don't really give a damn what other people think of my entertainment preferences. If I had to name one, it'd be the Sakura Wars movie dub, because it WAS uncomfortable. I went in to a showing of it at AWA with my crew, having enjoyed an LP on that-site-that-shall-not-be-intentionally-promoted-for-any-reason-EVER, and was greeted with the single most horrendous display of dialogue written for women by men who have clearly never heard women converse with each other, and acted by women who clearly did not give a single solitary fuck. We bailed out after the godawful CGI fight scene that made Transformers Energon look professional.

Oh, and Puni Puni Poemy. Okay, so a lot of people hate Excel Saga for being too weird(I personally adore it, even the incredibly over the top offensive last episode), but it's spinoff is unfunny and tasteless to the point of being outright revolting, because when you have an explicitly underage girl(not a "loli," an honest to god child) in a no-question sexual situation against her will and you try to pass it off as "comedy," you have teleported over the line and into the depths of "what in Christ's name is this shit get it off of my fucking hard drive."


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 19, 2014)

Haven't watched enough to claim one as embarrasing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 19, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Haven't watched enough to claim one as embarrasing.


 

Yeah, there's some pretty crappy stuff out there


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 19, 2014)

Hmmmm anything with tentacle sex in it.....

Honorable mention for Bible Black, I don't think it has any tentacles in it but it's still pretty disturbing.

Edit: I would say "surprise tentacle sex" but I don't watch enough anime to know if it all isn't surprise... lol


----------



## Gahars (Jan 19, 2014)

There is no such thing as an embarrassing anime. There are only embarrassing weebs.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 19, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Hmmmm anything with tentacle sex in it.....
> 
> Honorable mention for Bible Black, I don't think it has any tentacles in it but it's still pretty disturbing.



I am more than a little ashamed to confirm that it does.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jan 19, 2014)

Well this depends on how you define "Embarrassing"? Embarrassing as in a terrible anime that you were embarrassed to be caught watching or an anime that contains embarrassing situations that caused you to feel the same way?


If the latter holds true, then WataMote takes the cake. Nothing I've seen since has made me cringe as much as some of the episodes in that anime has done. I've quite literally face palmed through some of the episodes. 

As for terribly bad to embarrassingly levels...hard to say. I've done a good job avoiding crap animes, so I don't really have one that reaches that level.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 19, 2014)

Cardcaptor Sakura.

It's embarrassing but at the same time i'm not embarrassed at all.

other than that I don't watch anything embarrassingly bad, I drop anything without hesitation if it's bad. No point suffering through something.
Except True Tears, which in the end did end up being a gigantic waste of my life....piece of **** ending.


----------



## Wanderman_Trigge (Jan 19, 2014)

UN-fortionitly, I've been watching "Date A Live" and about every 30seconts is a "WTF AM I WATCHING" moment and have been kicking myself for starting .... 'cuz im stuck half way in and have to finish it or ill never get it OUT of my mind. OH Yeah "One Peace" & "Gene Shaft" or what ever its called ,those are GOD AWFUL.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2014)

Warrior522 said:


> I am more than a little ashamed to confirm that it does.


 
Only the "Origin" arc.

An embarrassing anime would be Sword Art Online, the horrible story pacing and out of place romance scenes is beyond me. Don't get me started on how bad the second half is.


----------



## ladypoodle (Jan 19, 2014)

Senran Kagura

Never I regretted watching this. Embarassed, yes but it was all worth it for me.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 19, 2014)

Death Note


----------



## ilman (Jan 19, 2014)

I watched Accel World, thinking it would be a sort of successor of Sword Art Online (which I actually liked), but it had almost no connection to it and was generally crap.
Other than that, the before mentioned To Love series (why did I watch all 3 seasons), Senran Kagura and Highschool of the Dead.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jan 19, 2014)

Nazo no Kanojo X, it's fun to explain to people what it's about. ._.


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Ah and the ever infamous Pom Poko, the story about tanuki's who try to scare humans away (from environmental destruction, urbanization), by using their *ahem* well-_endowed_ assets. I admit, I laughed at the sheer ridiculousness, but I felt so dirty lol.


Tanuki's magical testicles are a _thing_ in Japan. 




the_randomizer said:


> Space Battleship Yamato.


You are dead to me


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 19, 2014)

Embarrassing anime? You mean hentai right?


----------



## Issac (Jan 19, 2014)

Ichigo 100% just got worse and worse. Loved the manga, although it was silly. But the anime got fucked up. Animation got sloppy, boobs grew a lot in size... it was just horrible.
I liked D.C. ~Da Capo~, but the second season was hoooooooorrible. 

Apart from those, I can't think of any (at the moment)


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 19, 2014)

Apache Thunder said:


> If the latter holds true, then WataMote takes the cake. Nothing I've seen since has made me cringe as much as some of the episodes in that anime has done. I've quite literally face palmed through some of the episodes.



I love WataMote to death, but goodness it was hard to sit through at times. The theme song and Tomoko make it all worth it in the end though.


----------



## JackSakamoto (Jan 19, 2014)

Plastic Nee-San.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 19, 2014)

High School of the Dead and/or InuYasha.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 19, 2014)

Oshikuru Demon Samurai


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 19, 2014)

Veho said:


> Tanuki's magical testicles are a _thing_ in Japan.


 
I lived in Japan for a while, so I know all about and have seen their magic powers all the time in the form of statues if you know what I mean



Veho said:


> You are dead to me


 
Hey, this was ten years ago, they have since redone the series, sorry, but the movie special's animation and acting were too much for me to handle. If I'm dead to you then so be it 



Spoiler



don't make me post a cute picture on your profile, I'll do it!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 22, 2014)

Black-ice does not watch embarrassing anime


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 23, 2014)

pokemon.

after the 3rd gen i quit.

also hearing One Piece in English makes me want to chew my ears off.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 23, 2014)

What counts as embarrassing? Shows that make you blush or things that would be awkward to explain why you are watching? o-o


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2014)

BrightNeko said:


> What counts as embarrassing? Shows that make you blush or things that would be awkward to explain why you are watching? o-o


Shows that make you blush.


----------

